# Fusion drive Maverick ?



## Ielvin (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour 

Actuellement sous Lion, j'envisage de passer sous Maverick, je me demandais s'il était préférable de procéder à l'installation d'un fusion drive avant d'installer Mav ou de le faire après ?

Je vous demande aussi si la procédure change-t-elle ? quelqu'un l'a déjà fait sous les versions dev ou GM ?

et... vaut-il mieux placer le disque dur à l'endroit prévu initialement et placer le ssd à la place du lecteur ou faire l'inverse ?  (vibrations, performance SATA II et III..) 
Sachant qu'il y aura (*possiblement ?*) une baisse des performances avec les câbles/port sata de l'ancien lecteur optique.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## jeje (17 Novembre 2013)

Je vais le faire sur mon iMac 2007

Sur ton MacBook, vu ce que j'ai lu sur le sujet, il faut mettre le SSD sur le port le plus rapide.  Dans mon cas pas a la plaçe sur superdrive car il est en IDE. 

Toi tu dois avoir du Sata partout, à vérifier la vitesse sur le superdrive.


----------



## Ielvin (30 Novembre 2013)

Merci 

Intel 6 Series Chipset :

  Fournisseur :    Intel
  Produit :    6 Series Chipset
  Vitesse de la liaison :    6 Gigabits
  Vitesse de liaison négociée :    6 Gigabits
  Interconnexion physique :    SATA

(pour le SSD)


et :

Intel 6 Series Chipset :

  Fournisseur :    Intel
  Produit :    6 Series Chipset
  Vitesse de la liaison :    6 Gigabits
  Vitesse de liaison négociée :    1,5 Gigabit
  Interconnexion physique :    SATA

(Pour le lecteur optique)

Est-ce que la vitesse de liaison est la vitesse maximun et la négociée la vitesse actuelle ?

*Si oui* j'en conclus que les deux ports sont à vitesses égales, reste alors la problématique de l'emplacement du disque dur.

En le logeant dans la baie du lecteur optique avec un bon caddie les vibrations ne posent pas de problèmes non ?


----------



## jeje (1 Décembre 2013)

Salut,

Tu as quelle configuration aujourd'hui?

- superdrive et HDD ou déjà un SSD en disque principal?


ma bidouille :






C'est très facile de faire le fusion drive. 

Par contre avant de tout démonter, il faut faire 
- une clé USB 8Go de boot avec Maverick dessus.
How to make a bootable Mavericks install drive | Macworld
- une sauvegarde complète!

et pour le fusion drive
How to make your own Fusion Drive | Macworld


----------

